# Hand feeding



## Denny (Dec 16, 2016)

Does anyone have any tips on getting a good feeding response when hanfeeding young chicks? 

I'm a bit worried about formula going 'down the wrong hole'


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

They're not going to respond much in the beginning, and are likely to resist at first because they have no idea what you're doing. They'll be more responsive once they understand that you're delivering food. It takes a few feedings for them to really get the idea.


----------



## EllenD (Oct 9, 2016)

I take it you have never hand-fed baby birds before and are attempting to do so now? It's really a serious matter that you're talking about, as if you do get food "down the wrong hole" your baby will aspirate it into its lungs and die instantly and immediately. There's nothing you can do if this happens, I've seen it happen twice and it was both traumatic and upsetting, as the baby just has what looks like a little seizure or spasm, then gasps and drops over dead. As a breeder of 20+ years I can tell you that there are a million things besides aspiration you need to be worried about as well...How familiar are you with hand-feeding?

If you do a search there are some comprehensive hand-feeding instructions on here, I as well as SilverSage and a few other members have written these directions including techniques, formula temperature, brooder temperature to promote eating and digestion, etc. You just have to search for them, as they are detailed and go into a lot of different important topics.

Always go in from the bird's left beak side (your right facing the bird), go over the tongue at a diagonal across to the bird's right side of the throat (your left side facing the bird). That will help get the food into the crop. And go slowly, at the pace of the bird's swallowing response, because if you give too much you will aspirate them. Formula must be fed between 105-110, not one degree hotter or colder. On the thin side for younger babies.

"Dance like nobody's watching..."


----------



## Denny (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. 

I think I've read every piece of information on early care and feeding techniques, troubles and traumas that there is out there several times, and regularly peruse forums for any new information or different opinions. I also was shown how to hand feed chicks via a spoon by a breeder when I got my first bird.

I wasn't planning on hand feeding my chicks until they were a little older but am glad that I did all my research and learning well in advance just in case!

The chicks that I was shown with were a little older and so had already had well established feeding responses, which was why I just wanted to double check with some very knowledgeable people. 

So although I havnt got experience raising my own chicks, I have made sure to do what I can in terms of learning effort and attitude towards the well being of my birds


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's a technique from srtiels (Susanne Russo) that can help save a baby's life in case of aspiration: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=19342

Her articles tend to be the best resource out there for handfeeding and dealing with the problems that can occur. Here's her article on handfeeding: http://www.justcockatiels.net/hand-feeding-and-weaning.html 

Her article on handfeeding utensils has additional information, including a picture showing you exactly where to place the syringe and illustrations of what not to do: http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/hand-feeding-utensils.html Her hand position might be too advanced for a beginner, but in general this is an excellent guide.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

P.S. Aspiration doesn't always result in instant death, but it's always a problem. Formula that gets inhaled into the lungs can cause infection and pneumonia, which can be fatal in hours/days, or can cause long-term respiratory problems if the chick survives.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I find feeding with a spoon MUCH easier and safer than a syringe... for tiny babies I have a few tiny cocktail spoons and for larger babies I just use a human baby spoon.. works great for me.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There are different opinions on what the correct temperature for handfeeding formula is. I've never seen anyone recommend a temperature lower than 100 F, and most sources recommend a minimum temperature of 102 to 104. I've never seen a recommendation higher than 110 F, and some sources think that 110 is dangerous and you should aim a little lower. I usually aim for 104 to 108.

The parents feed food at body temperature of course. The internet doesn't precisely agree on what bird body temperature is, but the sources I've seen were mostly in the range of 104 to 107.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

tielfan said:


> There are different opinions on what the correct temperature for handfeeding formula is. I've never seen anyone recommend a temperature lower than 100 F, and most sources recommend a minimum temperature of 102 to 104. I've never seen a recommendation higher than 110 F, and some sources think that 110 is dangerous and you should aim a little lower. I usually aim for 104 to 108.
> 
> The parents feed food at body temperature of course. The internet doesn't precisely agree on what bird body temperature is, but the sources I've seen were mostly in the range of 104 to 107.


I also feed between 104-108 never below 100 and never above 110...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's my impression that 102 and 110 are both generally safe, although there might be some chicks who are more sensitive than others. But the range of 104 to 108 is closer to a bird's body temperature, and it gives you a bigger safety margin. If you think the temperature is 108 and it's really 109, it's not a problem. But if you think it's 110 and it's really 111, you're flirting with disaster.


----------



## Denny (Dec 16, 2016)

I've been giving them between 106 and 104 to stay within a safe range, though I've only been giving them tiny amounts as the parents keep them pretty full.


----------

